# Sell / Dispose 500,000 Wyndham points



## machboat (Oct 18, 2011)

I am definitely a newbie when it comes to time shares so I want to say Thank You right up front to everyone.

I need help in selling / disposing of 500,000 Wyndham points at the something at Branson, Mo. My parents purchased these points several years ago and because of health reasons can no longer use them. None of my siblings or me has any interest in these points.

We appreciate all the help and advice.

Thanks,
The Hazens


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, Wyndham points go for pennies on the dollar on the resale market.

What ever you do, don't pay someone a high upfront fee to sell them - that's always a scam.

*Please consider giving your timeshare away here on TUG, to a private individual who would like to own it.*

Why?
-You can give it away yourself for nearly no cost.
-You can control the transfer process to make sure it is truly transferred out of your name.
-You won't have to deal with companies that may or may not be Legit.
-You can transfer it to a private individual who will be happy to have it for their own use.
-You will have the satisfaction of knowing that you ended your ownership legally and ethically.

There are two places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay 2011/12 maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple title transfer with no escrow or title search for about $100.)  Many people have used Tugger TTT (Alan) at Time Travel Traders for this service in the past, but he is retired and is referring most business to Lisa Short for this service - 1.706.969.8906  readylegal@gmail.com  Lisa has been receiving good reviews on TUG.

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2011/12 for the new owner​
Good luck!


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 19, 2011)

*Consider all options, first*

If your parents bought these points directly from Wyndham (i.e. retail) then they are VIP Gold Owners, which does add some value to the ownership.  This status can pass to immediate relatives; but, if sold, will not transfer to non-family members.

I think you should further investigate whether you and/or your siblings might want to continue to own these points.  Wyndham points are a good product and, if it fits your lifestyles and budgets, might make add value as a way to vacation in large condos -for a favorable cost.  The VIP gold status would allow you to stretch the points through upgrades and discounts.

If the points are a bad fit for you and your siblings, then gvie them away (see Denise's good post above)

Another key bit of info needed:  do they owe any money on the purchase (i.e. did they borrow money to buy these - and are they still paying off the loan)?  Or, are they just paying maintenance fees for these points?


----------



## theo (Oct 19, 2011)

*An additional thought...*



DeniseM said:


> Unfortunately, Wyndham points go for pennies on the dollar on the resale market.
> 
> What ever you do, don't pay someone a high upfront fee to sell them - that's always a scam.
> 
> ...



All sound and good advice, to which I would only add that you might also want to (... perhaps even have to) consider offering to pay the $299 "transfer fee" which will be imposed by Wyndham to internally process an ownership change. This fee is separate from and in addition to the deed work costs Denise has referenced above. *Someone* will have to pay it before Wyndham will acknowledge or process the ownership change.


----------



## unavailable55 (Oct 19, 2011)

Which of the Wyndham properties is this?


----------



## Poeticmoe (Oct 19, 2011)

[I'm sorry - but we don't permit offers/solicitations in the discussion forums. - Please communicate privately. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Poeticmoe (Oct 20, 2011)

I sent you a private message.  I'm a newbie also and still getting used to the site.


----------



## TerryISgreat (Mar 7, 2012)

[Please see post #6, above - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## robcrusoe (Mar 7, 2012)

TerryISgreat said:


> [Please see post #6, above - DeniseM Moderator]


post #6 doesn't exist??


----------



## robcrusoe (Mar 7, 2012)

machboat said:


> I am definitely a newbie when it comes to time shares so I want to say Thank You right up front to everyone.
> 
> I need help in selling / disposing of 500,000 Wyndham points at the something at Branson, Mo. My parents purchased these points several years ago and because of health reasons can no longer use them. None of my siblings or me has any interest in these points.
> 
> ...


Learn to use them and you and your siblings will have a world of vacation fun!  That's what I did with my 'inheritance.'  You can learn a lot right here and on other timeshare BBS forums.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 7, 2012)

robcrusoe said:


> Learn to use them and you and your siblings will have a world of vacation fun!  That's what I did with my 'inheritance.'  You can learn a lot right here and on other timeshare BBS forums.



The MFs on 500k might be a bit cost prohibitive for someone who really isn't that into TS vacationing.


----------



## am1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> The MFs on 500k might be a bit cost prohibitive for someone who really isn't that into TS vacationing.



I would say just under 3k.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 9, 2012)

am1 said:


> I would say just under 3k.



yeah as I said, probably cost prohibitive 

I'm paying just about $600 on 77k in Wyndham points.  Not knowing where they own these 500k, it could be considerably more than $3k


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Mar 9, 2012)

Jeez...just figured out why this thread was bugging me...it's a resurrected thread from last October.  And the original poster never came back.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 9, 2012)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> Jeez...just figured out why this thread was bugging me...it's a resurrected thread from last October.  And the original poster never came back.



Good catch . . . I never even looked at the date(s).  I guess I"m just another online forum lemming


----------

